
Show HN: The $30 Startup Test - LukeFitzpatrick
http://www.ghacklabs.com/#!The-30-startup-test/mhqg1/573bec0c0cf233ef7137f8e3
======
brudgers
This appears to be a blog post. It does not really reflect the spirit of Show
HN because there is nothing to play with or try out.

